# TPF Photo Challenge Rules



## manaheim

The whole "FAQ" thing didn't light my fire so much... too much reading, too much typing.  So anyway, I've put this together in just a simple "rules" format.  If you have any questions, please start another thread so we don't make a big mess of this one.  If I have to make any changes after we discuss I'll come back and clean this up later.



Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility.  This is an art thing, folks!  Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll.  Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image.  Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month.  (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to tpf.monthly.challenge@gmail.com.  All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images can be no larger than 500k.  All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge.  No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to.  Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in EXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.

EDIT: Changed soul to sole (*cough*), added copyright remark.  Thanks pgriz!


----------

